# Should I go for a Muzzy Deer tag?



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been toying with the idea of getting into muzzleloading... it's something I've always wanted to do, but none of my friends or family members around have one I can try out. I went scouting for elk and it happened to be opening day for ML general deer and I only saw 2 hunters the entire time. That being said, it definitely made me want to consider that hunt for the fall.

If I were able to draw a muzzy tag in the Cache unit, what would be a good muzzleloader to purchase? I've got the ok from my wife to buy one if I happen to draw, but I have no clue as to where to start. Any help would be great!

I should also add, I'm still new to Utah hunting and would love to get a general deer tag. Should I put in for rifle as my first choice and then have the muzzy hunt as my second choice or just go muzzy as first? I really don't have the best understanding on how that all works....


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Take a look at these topics that were posted the last few days:

Muzzle-loader Choice:
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=40456

Draw Choice:
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=40734

Hope this helps.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Shoot, I don't how I missed those  Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Not a problem, happy to help. :O||:


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

If after reading those posts and still ahve questions PM and let me know I would be happy to help in whatever way I can. Good Luck


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

If you want to hunt in Utah, before you spend money on your first M.L., be sure you have a lot of money so you can buy tags . If you don't have the money or political influence to buy a tag each year, your M.L. will just be a wall decoration.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I mean, the consistent inflow of millions of dollars from Utah's hunters doesn't carry as much weight with the DWR as a windfall of a few thousand from some private interest.
I'll be surprised if most of us are still eager to play the DWR's game after a few more years of constantly increasing regulations. So, make sure you are going to want to continue to be a Utah hunter when most years you will never even be able to go out.
I love muzzle-loading (strictly with old-style rifles) but am looking at hunting exclusively out of state.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

redleg said:


> I mean, the consistent inflow of millions of dollars from Utah's hunters doesn't carry as much weight with the DWR as a windfall of a few thousand from some private interest.
> I'll be surprised if most of us are still eager to play the DWR's game after a few more years of constantly increasing regulations. So, make sure you are going to want to continue to be a Utah hunter when most years you will never even be able to go out.
> I love muzzle-loading (strictly with old-style rifles) but am looking at hunting exclusively out of state.


But, if you decide you don't like Utah, there's always Idaho, Wyoming and Nevada where you can drive to in an afternoon, and hunt the next day. I think the out of state tags are well worth the money to leave Utah..

Not knowing if I was going to like muzzy hunting as a youth hunter, my dad bought a CVA Kodiak inline 50 cal when I started hunting for pretty cheap at wally world. I actually kind of like the gun. I don't hunt with it as much as I want to though. It's always been my goal to shoot something with one. I've hunted elk with it, too! 

all I know, is they're fun to shoot!


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

I think you should. I had a blast two years ago when I did the muzzleloader. i probably would have stuck with it if wasn't for my father-in-law getting me into archery. Heck i would even sell ya my muzzlelaoder with all the goods that i bought for it, if you are interested. Either way it seems like to me that muzzleloader tags are little easier to draw than rifle. But that was with five regions. it will be interesting with 30 units. Good luck on whatever you decide to do


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Gooseblaster,
What muzzleoader do you have? I might be interested in it. 

I'm leaning muzzy because I've heard that the tags should be easier to draw than rifle. It'll be a little different than what I'm used to, but I'm up for a new challenge!


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Its a TC Omega 50cal. with a synthetic stock. It probably has around 50 shots fired through it. Let me know if you want more info.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

redleg said:


> I mean, the consistent inflow of millions of dollars from Utah's hunters doesn't carry as much weight with the DWR as a windfall of a few thousand from some private interest.
> I'll be surprised if most of us are still eager to play the DWR's game after a few more years of constantly increasing regulations. So, make sure you are going to want to continue to be a Utah hunter when most years you will never even be able to go out.
> I love muzzle-loading (strictly with old-style rifles) but am looking at hunting exclusively out of state.


Your hate is misdirected. The DWR gives the state their recommendations but it all comes down to what the STATE wants, not what the DWR wants. The DWR gets a lot of misdirected hate which should be going to the STATE legislature.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

gooseblaster said:


> Its a TC Omega 50cal. with a synthetic stock. It probably has around 50 shots fired through it. Let me know if you want more info.


Plug for a great gun, this is what I have and I love it.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i just started getting into the muzzy last year and im really enjoying it if your looking into it but are not to sure then hit me up i have an extra muzzle loader that i would be willing to let you try out before i put it up for sell f i so decide to sell it you are welcome to give it a try out


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I definitely appreciate the offers! I saw a deal for a cva optima a month and a half ago on midwayusa.com and decided to give it a go. It's been awesome so far- 240 xtp in a hcr sabot and 100 grains t7. I found out a drew a muzzy tag so I will be on the range quite a bit I'm sure!


----------

